# IBS and PCO



## ElisehasIBS (Feb 3, 2002)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has IBS-D and polycystic ovary syndrome?


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

That would be me. I was just told today that I have PCOS. And I've had IBS-D for 4 years. I'm just now starting to sort all of this out.







Jennifer


----------



## ElisehasIBS (Feb 3, 2002)

Homebound, Lucky us!!!!I have has IBS-D 12 years and PCO for about 8 that I know about. They both stink.







If you want any info or need to talk let me know.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

I really thought I had PCOS but the doc doesn't seem to think so. What tests are there besides an ultrasound that I should ask for?Pat


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I have primarily D over C and I have a bad case of pcos. There is a hormone panel they take that shows if you are pcos or not and also an internal ultrasound to confirm you have the fibroids/tumors. My panel came back saying I def had it and the ultrasound showed I was covered in fibroids.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Me too, although PCOS is the least of my worries at the moment as I am two months pregnant.


----------

